# some pics



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

heres a few pics from my winter. i even tanned a few yotes. ill have a barn pic to show off once the weather turns a little better.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! You've had a decent winter Terence. Congrats !

I hope all is well with the family !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pics ! Those look like some prime coyotes.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks guys, the family is doing very well, thanks Don. Emily played hockey this winter so we were busy. still managed to get 42 yotes and a fox. weve had over 5ft of snowfall this winter so it was rough going. the kids trap line didnt produce very well because our favourite spots werent accesible. just had a storm blow through with 60km/hr winds. all our roads are blown in with 15ft drifts. the plows can hardly get through lol. hopefully it melts soon.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the fur--Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Great job, gotta love that the lil ones are part of it. Congrats, and thanks for sharing. I'll be watching for the barn pics.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the season and thanks for sharing the family pic's.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing the pics! Sounds like you put a good dent in the coyotes!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics, great season, great to see people involving the kids.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

My boy is only 4 and I had him skinning a yote by himself. It was just a little one and he was cutting while I was pulling the hide down. It was all going good until his mom walked in the shop. The look on her face was priceless. Her little boy was standing there with a knife in his hand covered in blood. Lol. Good times. And I was on the sh#t list.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats on the season, the s**t list isn't so bad after a few times lol. My 2 year old loves to play with the ducks I bring home, his mother was absolutely thrilled the first time she noticed him playing with a mallard in the kitchen. She's just accepted it now lol

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Km/hr......... Even your wind uses the metric system...... lol

Nice job!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice job on the yotes ,thanks for the pics


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great season and very, very nice finish work...........everyone's right about the kids, seeing them involved is great.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you have a great season. Always nice to have helpers and looks like they are enjoying it.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Yea, nothing like small children, sharp objects and dead critters. Raising 'em right. Congrats on your winter pelts. Glad you can enjoy it with your children.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great harvest, don't worry about mom, she will get used to the fact the kids are learning.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks guys, hopefully ill have the barn pic this week


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks real good, most people wouldn't be smiling after skinning all those, only when the check is in the hand.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I've got some better pics with the kids where we're smiling. It was a long hard winter, the effort just for these yotes was overwhelming.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Now thats a lot of fur. What do you figure the 'yotes will bring each? Hint, hint.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm hoping for $100 average. But as long as they all sell I'll be happy whith whatever I get because it'll be more than I have now.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Just typing that should have put a smile on your face. lol Those look like real nice hides though. I'm guessing the 4 on the bottom are beaver then, and whats that in the upper right corner? Looks like a fox and maybe a badger, and yes, I know I'm awful dang nosey. lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on a GREAT season

i showed them pics to the wife and all she could say was "WOW,DAMN THATS ALOT OF FURS"


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

28 yotes, 1 fox, 1 badger, and 4 beaver. my total for yotes this year was 42 but there was quite a few mangy ones this year, and a couple that really stunk and had matted fur so they got chucked. most years i can just about get everywhere i want with my truck but this year we had so much snow i was restricted to snowshoes. and i sold a couple to a local buyer before christmas so i could finish my shopping. next years goal is triple digits.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sweet, I wasn't so sure on the badger, but figured I put a guess out there. That difference between 42 and 28 had me thinking they were all purdy up there. :teeth: That explains it though.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking pile of fur. I'm sure your fur check is gonna be worth all the hard work. Congrats on a great season!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing--Nice Catch---Making memories with the Kids last's a lifetime---enjoyed your pic's--------sb*


----------



## K Striker (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice catch. Congrats on training the kids up right. You must live in a great place to hunt and trap. Sounds like you need snowmobiles. :hot: but I bet you were in great shape by the end of the season. :teeth:


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

He's smiling on the inside. Nice posting showing your hard earned success.


----------

